# Unidentified Black African Cichlid



## istuelke (Sep 19, 2017)

IMG_2428.JPG-1.jpeg[/attachment]Hello! I have a 90 gallon tank, with numerous different species of african cichlids (I know, not a good idea to have so many, but I've had no problem in the 5 months I've had it). About 6 weeks ago I noticed a medium sized (large for my tank) black cichlid that I have absolutely no recollection of buying. Could someone identify the species for me? I've had no luck on my own.

Thank you!

p.s. sorry about the orientation, I can't figure out how to rotate it on the forum.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jack Demsey.
Not African; comes from Central America.


----------



## istuelke (Sep 19, 2017)

Yikes, I know I'm not supposed to mix them, that wasn't intentional. Should I remove it from the tank? IT has been getting along fine for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

istuelke said:


> Yikes, I know I'm not supposed to mix them, that wasn't intentional. Should I remove it from the tank? IT has been getting along fine for at least 6 weeks.


What is the stock list?
I think most people would tell you to remove it.
It may or may not fit your tank depending on what else you have got with it and really, depending on what kind of tank you want.


----------



## istuelke (Sep 19, 2017)

Here is my stock list:

3 medium sized pseudotropheus crabro
3 small pseudotropheus crabro
2 red zebras 
2 maingano
3 baby pseudotropheus greshakei
1 electric yellow
1 strawberry peacock
1 red jewel
2 pleco
2 small catfish
1 large catfish
1 small mystery fish with weird shaped mouth
1 jack dempsey

I know people are going to say that this mix is asking for trouble, but I've had 90% of these for almost 6 months and haven't had a single death. Any constructive feedback would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

istuelke said:


> 1 small mystery fish


Maybe you should post a picture of this one so that it could be identified.
Auratus is in a different tank?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Likely the reason you haven't had any problems yet is because they haven't matured. A lot of people think that just because they grew up together or get along as juveniles that they would never end up being aggressive to each other but most of the time that's not the case. Seems from your list that the most likely issue will end up coming from the crabro if there are multiple males.


----------



## istuelke (Sep 19, 2017)

I will post a picture of the small mystery fish when I get home. He's small with brown, and redish speckles. The distinguishing feature with him is his very odd looking mouth. The auratus' are actually in the same tank, just forgot to add them to the list.

I have 3 adult crabro's that I got from my brother in law when I started my tank, all three are very close to full grown (~6"). It was a mistake to call them medium size. They have not shown any significant aggression since I've had them, just the occasional short chase. If they do start to get aggressive, I have a friend who has a 125 gallon that is almost all crabro, and he would be glad to take the aggressors. I don't think it will be a problem, because as far as I can tell there is only one male.

Looking at my current list, is it likely that my tank will be overcrowded when they get bigger?

Thank you for all the good advice!


----------



## istuelke (Sep 19, 2017)

I had my wife send me a photo of the small mystery fish, here it is. I thought it was a little ugly at first, but I've grown to really like its unique look. One of my favorites.


----------



## istuelke (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm sorry, but there is one more set that I am unsure of. I believe they are the greshakei, but I am not 100%. I bought them last week at my LFS, and they said they're really rare and they only had them because a local private breeder became ill and donated them. The father was in the tank with them, and was very large (~8-9"). The father was bright blue.

Sorry about the photo quality, my wife has a crappy camera on her phone. All the babies pictured are the same species.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Your small mystery fish has the nose of Labeotropheus. It's probably OB (orange blotched) _Labeotropheus trewavasae_. Since it is more elongated, I think it more likely OB _L. trewavasae_ then OB _L. fuelleborni_. It may or may not be pure.
The second group of pictures, I don't believe is gresheki. Some one else may have a better idea as i am not sure what it is.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Jack Dempsey will probably be okay since it is very different, but they get big and can be territorial if that bothers you.

Non Mbuna and Mbuna are not always a great mix. Mbuna tend to be too intense so the others suffer.

Are you sure your Crabro and really Crabro? They will keep getting bigger and bigger, and probably duller and duller.


----------



## istuelke (Sep 19, 2017)

I did figure out what the three babies are, they are Sciaenochromis fryeri.

I learned after the fact that Mbnuna and non-mbuna do not always mix. I've been keeping a close eye on them, and haven't seen any aggression yet. I will figure something out if it starts.

I am sure they are crabro, my brother in law had a tank of mostly crabro's, and he gave me all the ones I have when I started the tank. The three largest ones are around 4" as of now.


----------

